# What do you carry your Libre sensor around in?



## Bloden (May 28, 2017)

Hi there, folks.  When my Libre sensor first arrived I couldn't believe that the cheap-skates at Abbott  hadn't included a little bag or something, anything, for protecting this precious little item when we're out and about. So, what do you use? Mine's a leopard-print camera case...makes diabetes look sexy!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2017)

Yes, I was a bit annoyed by that - also that there don't appear to be any protective 'skins' for it. I'd like to take it out on longer runs, but nervous about dropping it or getting it wet, so it would be good to have something like you can get for phones. Currently keep it in one of the plethora of meter cases I have amassed over the past 9 years


----------



## khskel (May 28, 2017)

Fits almost perfectly in an optium neo case. It should really come with one


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2017)

Oops, I'm a bit gung ho with mine, I just slip it into a pocket, either in my bag or my clothes. I put it in my spibelt when I'm riding, haven't dropped it in the mud yet! ( though I did give it to the instructor when we were practising jumping into a lake, didn't think it would survive a ducking)


----------



## Stitch147 (May 28, 2017)

I normally just throw it in my bag!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (May 28, 2017)

I'm a bit like Robin in that when walking the dogs or doing archery it just goes into a pocket. If in my handbag, it gets put in my diabetes bag along with all the other bumf.


----------



## Bloden (May 28, 2017)

I didn't dare take it out of the house at first, for fear of trashing it!  It seemed to act like a bar of soap sometimes, shooting out of my hand. I had an image in my mind of me shouting "Nooooooooooo!" as it went flying thru the air. LOL


----------



## Pigeon (May 28, 2017)

I bought a baby sunglasses pouch in Decathlon. Fits perfectly and only cost a few quid


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2017)

I too keep mine in the  optium neo case. There's  room for my dextrose energy tabs and a supply of test strips, it is a little bulky but zips up fine. It also has an elasticated bit on the spine which you may be able to attach to a belt etc


----------



## Amberzak (May 28, 2017)

I keep it in my pocket with my pump


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (May 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I was a bit annoyed by that - also that there don't appear to be any protective 'skins' for it. I'd like to take it out on longer runs, but nervous about dropping it or getting it wet, so it would be good to have something like you can get for phones. Currently keep it in one of the plethora of meter cases I have amassed over the past 9 years


i bough a protective skin from https://www.funkypumpers.com/product/libre-silicone-case/ they fit perfectly. Also found them on ebay and amazon for the same price.


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2017)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> i bough a protective skin from https://www.funkypumpers.com/product/libre-silicone-case/ they fit perfectly. Also found them on ebay and amazon for the same price.


Thank you, I will take a look!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 28, 2017)

Keep mine in my pocket too.  I think the cases we get with bg meters are to keep all the other bits in one place - strips, lancets, finger pricker rather than offering any real protection for the meter - although a case does help against scratches etc.  Any real damage would come from dropping it and this could happen taking it out of a pocket or removing it from a case.  Protective skins as mentioned by CosmicHedgehog may be the best bet.


----------



## jusme (May 28, 2017)

I put mine in my pocket if I happen to be have one but I read some where about baby socks and I bought a pack of 3 pairs and I slip it into one of them a pin it to what ever I am wearing at the time.  My dog gets a bit jealous because I am paying more attention to what I am carrying around and keep looking at!
jusme


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (May 28, 2017)

I just checked the link , and it seems to have sold out, found this one though incase anybody needs it https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/461073310/freestyle-libre-case


----------



## Ref (May 28, 2017)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> i bough a protective skin from https://www.funkypumpers.com/product/libre-silicone-case/ they fit perfectly. Also found them on ebay and amazon for the same price.


Wish I'd seen this a few weeks ago - dropped mine while hypo and it is now missing the button you press. it still works but I have to press directly on the circuit board.  Abbott say this is not covered by the warranty so they won't replace it.


----------



## ypauly (May 28, 2017)

I don't, I have the software on my phone.


----------



## pottersusan (May 29, 2017)

This tickled my funny bone!
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/278370656/small-diabetic-supply-bag-this-bag?ref=hp_rv


----------



## Stitch147 (May 29, 2017)

pottersusan said:


> This tickled my funny bone!
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/278370656/small-diabetic-supply-bag-this-bag?ref=hp_rv


I like that!


----------



## pav (May 29, 2017)

When I asked Abbott about a case for the libre they sent me a complete insulinx meter and use the case out of the kit.


----------



## SB2015 (May 29, 2017)

I made a bag (small one with a tie at the top) from an offcut.  This gets stuffed in the front of my bra for easy access, or in my bag if higher neckline prevents access.  Also made bags and pouches for other bits.


----------



## ManUtdGal (Jun 23, 2019)

*You can get a free case from Freestyle Libre by going to www.freestylediabetes.co.uk.*


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 23, 2019)

ManUtdGal said:


> *You can get a free case from Freestyle Libre by going to www.freestylediabetes.co.uk.*



Sounds good. Do you have a link to the page with the cases on?


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 23, 2019)

I had mine stuffed in my bra when doing a high ropes course.  It dropped out and was only prevented from falling 40’ by my DUK t-shirt (I don’t wear the t shirt all the time!  I was volunteering).  There was no way I was giong to let go of the wire to sort it out, so edged my way to the next platform very gingerly.  Stuffed it back in place and continued.  Next time a sports bra!!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 23, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sounds good. Do you have a link to the page with the cases on?


https://freestylediabetes.co.uk/freestyle-libre/free-wallet

not the prettiest by any means but does the job, just don't expect it to arrive quickly
xx


----------



## Ljc (Jun 23, 2019)

I used to keep mine in an optium neo case, now I just put it in my pocket or bag.


----------

